# Anyone traveling to Wet Spot in Portland, Oregon in the near future?



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm hoping I can ask you to pick up a piece of equipment for me. It's just a lily pipe intake.

Thanks!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I was there 2 weeks ago  otherwise I would have . No help to you now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

